# Off to Children's Hospital in the a.m..



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

If you could all keep my oldest son in your thoughts and prayers. I'd so appreciate it. He's having an electrophysiology procedure Thurs morning. He's suffered from cardiac arrhythmia for a few yrs ago. And it's now time to do something about it.
From what we've been told, and I've read. It's not a major ordeal. He's more concerned about the iv in his arm, and backless gown  I'm not too stressed..yet. But, it's still "my baby". And I'll be glad when it's over and we're a few wks out and showing signs of improvement.
Thanks!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Tritia

What is your sons name? I will keep ALL of you in my prayers.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

It's Ethan. And thanks so much.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Ethan!!!!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Tritia, it's possible I should mind my own business, but it's hard for me to keep my mouth shut when I read about stuff that might be important. I thought I'd share it just in case it's useful, but definitely I would not tell anyone else what they should do about their health, and I hope I'm not over-stepping.

Have you read anything about magnesium deficiency as a possible cause of arrhythmias? I was researching this for my mom about 6 months ago, and I've read about it off and on for years, as I do a lot of surfing on alternative health topics and nutrition. I did a quick google search and this seems informative: http://www.mgwater.com/arr.shtml - there are many other articles out there if you google cardiac arrhythmia magnesium, etc.

I have read that many, if not most americans are magnesium deficient due to our modern diets and probably lack of nutrients even in our produce because of depleted soils and modern farming methods.

I was hoping my mom would explore magnesium supplementation before undergoing cardioversion for rapid heart beat (she had had irregular heart beat for a number of years previously), but she had already scheduled it and didn't want to go against her cardio doc's recommendation. She ended up having a complication, it made her heartbeat too slow, and she had to have a pacemaker placed. I don't want to scare you because she's in her 70's, and it may not even be the same procedure your son is having. Additionally, her doc also told her that complications from it are quite rare.

There are magnesium supplements that are used transdermally - oils and sprays, bypassing the digestive system that are supposed to be quite effective. I talked to my mom's holistic M.D. (not her cardiologist) on the phone shortly before her procedure, and he said that the magnesium supplementation helps a lot of their cardiac patients.

Obviously I'm not an expert on the subject, but it might be worth looking into, even if it's just in addition to whatever allopathic treatment he receives. In any event, I hope he sails through this!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Ethan today.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Best of luck to you and your son!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Tritia, that is actually a fascinating (even if scary) sounding procedure. I am always amazed at the wonderful things that can be done in this day and age to fix hearts. 

We always called my dad the bionic man because he had so many heart procedures done. Modern medicine is surely one of the reasons he lived such a long and productive life. I'm sure your son's doctors will do a very wonderful job for Ethan, and may his day go smoothly and without event Thursday.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to you and Ethan tomorrow.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Tritia~~I am sure it will go well, but just want you to know I'm sending my best thoughts for your boy! And hugs to you, Mom!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Tritia, I'm sending up prayers for your family in this stressful time. Aren't we lucky we have modern medicine to fix such things? I know everything will be fine!
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia, I'll be keeping Ethan in my prayers. Hopefully everything will go off without a hitch. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope the surgery goes well and his recovery is quick!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Tritia-You, Ethan, and the doctors will be in my prayers! Even when the docs say it's a "simple procedure", you're still the mommy and it's nerve wracking while you're waiting so I understand your worry even though you know it's all going to come out ok. Tell him that even though the gown may be backless he'll get to leave his underwear on so he should make sure they're clean! ound:
ps...they probably won't insert the IV until he's sedated!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I will keep you and your son Ethan in my prayers, for the simple stuff (that needles don't hurt and gowns stay closed), and the not so simple stuff (hearts are completely healed). That's certainly what prayers are for! Not to mention, that mom's, like you are comforted too. :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Prayers for Ethan are being sent your way----:angel:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope all goes smoothly and non-stressfully tomorrow! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way for a quick recovery.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Calming thoughts to mom and healing thoughts to Ethan.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Ethan will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow! I hope it all goes well and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tritia - I trust everything went well. There's no such thing as a simple procedure when you're the mommy and it's your child. Alec hasn't had any surgical procedures, but I'm sure I will be a total wreck and he would worry about the gown and the IV too!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! It's true that when they're your children, you're still going to stress. Think worse case scenario, etc. I cried when he had a tooth capped when he was 6, lol. It was him leaving me to go back with a stranger to do something he had NO clue about. Kind of like now..

Oh, and Ann..I bought new undies and socks yesterday :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm saying a prayer for your son...and you. Moms can't help but worry and dread things our children have to go through. My prayer is for everything to go smoothly and for you and Ethan to be back home soon fighting over school work.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are sending posative thoughts and prayers to you and Ethan.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, you and Ethan are both in my thoughts and prayers. I always seems to be so much harder on us Moms!! Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, I am sending positive thoughts to you and Ethan. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and Ethan. I like Petaluna--Diane don't want to over step my boundaries but I myself have had problems even with the irregular heartbeats. Well I had ALL my vitamins checked and I was low on a lot of vitamins. So now I take a whole bunch of vitamins plus a B12 shot once a week. I am not saying this is Ethan's problem but I really really strongly suggest looking into the B12 vitamin....it has a lot to do with the heart. Again, not saying this is his problem but it would really be something to read about. I was AMAZED at what all B12 has to offer. Again, I am praying for you and your family and Ethan. I am sure all will be fine because we all know this is a praying forum. Keep us posted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hey Ethan Get Well Soon! *
From our house to you sending prayers, hugs and healthy wishes to you! Oliver picked his favorite flower just for you


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

This is the first I'm seeing of this. Ethan and you and your family will all be in my prayers and thoughts till he gets past this. It's so hard to be mommy sometimes. I remember when my son. as an adult tore his achilles tendon and had to go in for surgery on it. I was a wreck and wanted to go to the hospital and wait. He flatly told me not to, so I had to do my pacing at home.

I'll wait for you to tell us all is well.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your hearts...*

And lots of puppy kisses too...

We will keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Tritia,

You, Ethan and your family are in my prayers. Our oldest daughter has an extra pathway that causes this problem and needs to have this procedure. At present she is regulating her heartbeat with medicine. They will not do this procedure for her until she quits smoking. 

Big prayers hon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia,

I will keep Eathan and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, please know you and Ethan will be in our thoughts and prayers for a positive and painless outcome. It is so very hard to see our kids in the hospital, but everything will be all right. ((hugs))


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

To those suggesting holistic medicine instead of this procedure - there are some things that holistic medicine just can't help. I had a condition called WPW (Wolff-Parkinson-White) -- Luna, sounds like it might be what your daughter has? -- where I had 3 major electrical passages and numerous (more than could be identified) minor passages in my heart that would cause the electrical impulse that makes your heart beat to go into an almost endless loop - causing arrhythmia. 

I tried medications but the side effects were worse than the condition - especially for someone who was very active in sports. 

To avoid having open heart surgery I had the electrophysiology procedure and would have it, and my subsequent ablation (where they "burned" off the excessive passages) in a heartbeat (pun intended). I have been almost symptom free (an rare arrhymythia just to get my attention) for many years since. 

Both were done while I was awake (so that I could respond to prompts) but with slight sedation. The electrophysiology procedure was not painful, even though they are sending electrical shocks to the heart. Ethan already knows what an irregular heartbeat feels like (when you think about it, most people aren't even aware of their heart beating) so that will be okay. He's right - the most uncomfortable (but not really painful) part is the IV and the cathetar being threaded.

Tritia, I know as a mom, this is really hard on you....but I hope you can take some comfort in knowing this will be much tougher on you than on Ethan. He's going to have some really cool stories to tell his friends....he may even be able to watch what they're doing on a monitor.

I hope they're able to identify the problem and offer a positive solution. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tritia, I'll be keeping you and Ethan in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Tritia thinking of your family today.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritia, hope everything goes well for Ethan.:hug:
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of you and Ethan this morning.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers being sent from Ga.!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck and God Bless Tritia, My mother, at age 86, had this procedure two years ago with no complications. Occasionally I would float to the Cardiac Cath Unit where the procedures are performed and never saw any adverse effect, nor complication during or immediately afterwards. My mother has been symptom free and her EKG's have been great ever since. Hang in there mom.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, I'm hoping all goes smoothly with Ethan today. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

All the best to Ethan. 

God Bless,
*'Lo and Hank*


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Tritia, I've been thinking of you and your son today. Hope everything went very well and now you can relax.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope that all went well today Tritia and that Ethan is on the mend :hug:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill that sounds just like what my daughter has. Thankfully the medicine works for her most of the time. I will have to let her read this. She is afraid of the anesthesia, I think she may be more willing to have the surgery knowing she can be awake. Thanks for sharing that.

Tritia I hope is going well and your son is now recovering. Please let us know when you can. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope all goes well with Ethan today!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's doing well Tritia!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally getting a chance to reply to this. I hope he is doing well Tritia, and you too. Here's warm thoughts and prayers from MN.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope things are going well today.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

hey everyone. thanks so much for all the well wishes.
we're still at the hotel. checking out here in a bit, cause my boy is starving 

it went great!! he was really stressed going in. was worried mostly about the needle for the iv. which, we found they did AFTER they put him under. that was the hardest part for him. we were allowed to go back with him. they gave him some "goofy juice" to take the edge off. then took us all to the cath lab. they had him breath the stuff to put him under, and he kind of freaked out. he looked so scared  ugh, just the memory of his face. while going under, he sprang up and had to be held down. i grabbed his hand and talked to him. then his eyes rolled back, his head fell back and his hand went limp. gotta say..i knew what was happening, and remained VERY calm..but it was kind of a sickening visual. 
after an hour into the study they called and said they'd found the pathway, and were starting the ablation. an hour later..said they found ANOTHER, which guess isn't all that common. that one was a bit deeper, and a higher risk spot. but all went great.
waking up was hard on him. he was crying a lot. just confused with the way his body felt. was MISERABLE not being able to move his legs for 5 hours. just all around grumpy and hostile, lol. not like my kiddo. 
after i forced more and more fluids in him, and told him he HAD to eat some ice cream he perked up. and was sooooo much better. he's a bit weak, but feeling ok. we're going to check out here in a bit. get some breakfast, and hit the road for the 3 hour drive. my goal is to TRY to make it to my 10 yr old's talent show. but, that's not a priority. just would be nice if we happened to get there around the same time 

thanks again for everyone's prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Tritia I am so glad that everything went well for him! That must have been so hard on you seeing him feel so afraid and helpless. Does he have any restrictions now? Enjoy your breakfast & I hope you make the talent show!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went OK, Tritia. Hope he's back to his normal self soon


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tritia, I'm so glad to hear that Ethan did just fine and that he's starving (very good sign).
Hope you have a safe trip home and that Ethan feels better.
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well Tritia. Sorry you're left with the memory of seeing Ethan like that. Even knowing what's going on at the time doesn't help much. Hope Ethans is back to feeling back to normal soon (and without that crazy beating heart!)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so glad this is over for the both of you...and that he is wanting to eat. A boy wanting to eat sounds like a good sign to me!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,
I'm glad all went well and you got a good result.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Tritia, I am so glad that everything is OK.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, thanks for the update. I'm so glad everything went well for Ethan.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, I'm so glad you are out of the hospital and on the way home with your boy!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that everything went so well.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tritia, I'm so glad everything went smoothly for Ethan.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a surgery when I was 7 and I remember waking up and being SO hungry! My Mom took me to A&W and bought me a huge lunch complete with a giant rootbeer float...ahhh memories  
I'm glad that Ethan's surgery went smoothly and that he's feeling better...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Tritia, I'm so happy it went well. Thankfully you will have many other visuals to hopefully erase that one. I'm praying for a speedy recovery. I hope you made it in time for the talent show.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad everything went well, Tritia. I alway say it's MUCH harder on mom than our child! Sorry you have to see him scared, but it's over and sounds like he's doing great. Once again, a big hooray for modern medicine!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia..so sorry I missed this, but glad everything worked out ok!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Tritia, how are things going with Ethan? Is he back to his joyful, boisterous self yet?  

I'm sure it was hard seeing him suffer and be so scared, but you were strong - it's just what mommas do for their kids. ((hugs)) 

Please keep us posted as to how your boy is doing.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, shoot. I posted a long reply and thank you a few days ago. And just realized the child in question asked to get on the computer. And I never posted it, lol.

Anyways..thanks again everyone for your comments. He's doing GREAT. He's actually at a friend's house right now. A friend who I trusted the mother to keep him to "limited activity". Meaning, let him go with the boy who zones out on videos all day   
His legs aren't sore any more, and he's only have a few episodes of his heart trying to do it's old thing. It will beat fast for just a few seconds, then it goes away. They said it'll do that for a bit.
We've been able to squeeze a few fun things in this wk on his spring break. Other then "heart procedure" to write about when he goes back to school  Although we had a blast, leading up to that day. It was nice to just spend time with one. Went to the zoo, ate out and let him have whatever he wanted. Like he said.."it's back to the dollar menu", lol. With four kids, ya don't always get what ya want


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Tritia. I'm very glad to hear your boy is doing so well. Kids bounce back a heck of a lot faster than we do !


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Ethan is doing well. This is great news!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear Ethan is doing so well. You must be so relieved and thrilled.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Ethan is doing so well.


----------

